# Nệm Khách Sạn, Resort Nên Chọn Loại Nệm Nào?



## NguyenXuyen (3/7/19)

Trên thị trường nệm hiện nay, không khó để tìm được một chiếc nệm cho khách sạn và resort. Nhưng để chọn một chiếc nệm đúng chuẩn chất lượng là một điều không hề dễ dàng bởi vì nệm khách sạn có rất nhiều loại khác nhau với mẫu mã, kiểu dáng đa dạng. Thế nên chúng khiến người dùng phân vân không biết đâu là lựa chọn thích hợp dành cho mình. Hãy cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vn tham khảo qua bài viết Nệm khách sạn, resort nên chọn loại nệm nào? Mời bạn cùng đọc bài viết để có những gợi ý chọn loại nệm nào cho không gian khách sạn thêm sang trọng và thu hút khách hơn.

Hiện nay, thị trường có nhiều loại chăn drap gối nệm phụ kiện phòng ngủ khác nhau. Đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu của khách hàng mỗi khi muốn nghĩ dưỡng. Bên cạnh không gian gia đình, khu vực khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, resort cũng cần trang bị những tấm nệm thật chất lượng.

*Mời bạn tham khảo những gợi ý cụ thể dưới đây:*
Trong số các loại nệm khách sạn, nệm lò xo vẫn là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất bởi tính năng và mức giá phù hợp. Ngoài ra, tùy vào đặc điểm không gian, nhu cầu sử dụng các loại khách sạn khác nhau cũng sẽ lựa chọn các mẫu nệm khác nhau.

*1. Nói về hệ thống lò xo*
Nệm sử dụng hệ thống lò xo để tạo độ đàn hồi và nâng đỡ cơ thể. Các con *lò xo* có thể là lò xo liên kết hoặc lò xo túi, tạo nên các loại nệm riêng biệt

Đặc trưng cơ bản của nệm lò xo là khả năng đàn hồi lý tưởng, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể. Người dùng sẽ không có cảm giác đau lưng, bí bách khó chịu mỗi sáng thức dậy bên chiếc nệm khách sạn chính hãng

*Tuy nhiên tùy từng quy mô và tính chất khách sạn khác nhau người ta sẽ chọn loại nệm lò xo khác nhau:*

- Nhà nghỉ và khách sạn bình dân: đây là khách sạn bình dân, không cần quá sang trọng thế nên việc chọn nệm cũng không cần quá sang trọng. bạn có thể chọn nệm với mức giá tầm 3 – 6 triệu.

- Khách sạn 3 sao: Đây là khách sạn loại trung nên cần phải chú ý hơn trong việc đầu tư nội thất phòng nghĩ. Quý khách có thể chọn nệm Dunlopillo khách sạn. Ngoài ra, quý khách có thể chọn nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Spring Venus, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Diamond, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Audrey,… với mứa giá của các loại nệm này cũng thuộc tầm trung






_Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Spring Venus_​





_Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Diamond _​





_Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Audrey_​
- Khách sạn 5 sao: Đây là không gian khách sạn sang trọng, đẳng cấp nên cần phải chọn các loại nệm cũng sang trọng không kém. Bạn có thể lựa chọn nệm lò xo khách sạn Dunlopillo Contract CPS, nệm lò xo khách sạn Contract IPS,...






_Nệm lò xo khách sạn Dunlopillo Contract CPS_​





_Nệm lò xo khách sạn Contract IPS_​
*2. Địa chỉ mua nệm khách sạn uy tín*
Dunlopillovietnam.vn là nơi chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm nệm khách sạn uy tín, chính hãng, chất lượng. Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, Dunlopillo đã trở thành nhà cung cấp các dòng nệm khách sạn từ bình dân đến cao cấp trên khắp cả nước

Đến với Dunlopillo, quý khách hàng sẽ chọn được nệm chính hãng, chất lượng với mức giá khuyến mãi hấp dẫn.

Nệm Dunlopillo tự hào là địa chỉ cung cấp cho không gian khách sạn của bạn sự sang trọng và tinh tế, đem đến thành công cho công việc kinh doanh khách sạn của bạn.

►►►  Với những chia sẽ của bài viết Nệm khách sạn, resort nên chọn loại nệm nào? Bạn đọc nào đang kinh doanh lĩnh vực khách sạn, còn ngại gì mà không đến Dunlopillovietnam.vn để lựa chọn nệm cho du khách của mình.


----------

